# فيلا غاااااااااااااية فى الجمال بسم الله ما شاء الله



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

فيلا غاااااااااااااية فى الجمال بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## صقر_مصر (17 يونيو 2007)

ما هذا الجمال و ما هذه الروعة وكم هي حقيقية كما نري وهي طبعا من تصميمك و إن تكرمت علينا فلتعلمنا هل قمت بتصميمها بالأوتوكاد فقط أم بالأوتوكاد والثري دي ماكس​


----------



## HARD MAN (17 يونيو 2007)

ألف شكر على الصور الجميلة وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

اوتوكاد ومن ثم ماكس


----------



## masa_arch2010 (17 يونيو 2007)

كويس وربنا معاك وعاوزين احسن من كده


----------



## الإمبراطور ميدو (17 يونيو 2007)

ألف شكر على هالتميز ولكن متى نرى مثل هذي النماذج على الواقع؟؟؟؟؟؟


أخوكم الإمبراطور / ميدو​


----------



## zoromba (18 يونيو 2007)

قريبا ان شاء انت ادعى بس


----------



## assuamro (18 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عمل رائع وافكار جديدة 

واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## عزة حسن احمد (18 يونيو 2007)

شكرا ياباشمهندس علي الفيلا الرائعة وارجو ان ترسل لي فكرة او كتب في تصميم الفلل اصلها حتكون مشروعي 
في المرحلة الجاية انشاالله وارجو لك ولكل المهندسين في المنتدي التوفيق 


زميلتكم عزة


----------



## محمد الأسوانى (18 يونيو 2007)

التشكيل بالكتل رائع جدا أحييك


----------



## bosycat__2010 (19 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ربنا يوفقك يامحمد ويكرمك ويزيدك 
اخواتك سالى
ومشمشة


----------



## عزة حسن احمد (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يامهندس محمد بس لو ممكن تشرح لي اكثر عن التشكيل بالكتل وانا احييك علي الرد الجميل


----------



## rafter (19 يونيو 2007)

فعلا مشروع هايل


----------



## vrayman (19 يونيو 2007)

ايه الحلاوه دى يا راجل 

دانا طلعت جامد اوى فى الديزين 

تصدق


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (19 يونيو 2007)

ما هذا الجمال 
وفقك الله لمزيد من الاباع
فانت عبقري التصميم


----------



## المعمار أحمد (19 يونيو 2007)

تشكيلاً جميله جداً ,,,

هل الفيلا منفذه أم لا ؟؟!!
نوافذ لفيلا صغيرة نسبياً أعني غرف النوم ؟؟!!!


----------



## الإياد (19 يونيو 2007)

ابداع والله بحق جميلة


----------



## عزة حسن احمد (20 يونيو 2007)

ياشباب جاتني رساله من المنتدي للرد ولكن ام استطع قرائتها لانها كانت بلغة غير مفهومة مين عندو حل بليس يخبرني 
ويساعدني بالله عليكم

من عزة حسن


----------



## قرقوش صلاح الدين (20 يونيو 2007)

اين هي الفيلا الجميلة اين اجدها؟؟؟


----------



## صقر_مصر (21 يونيو 2007)

نفسي والله أصل إلي هذا المستوي الممتاز من الإبداع علي الرغم من أني لم أبدأ بعد


----------



## zoromba (21 يونيو 2007)

تمام الحمد لله


----------



## سن الطوب (21 يونيو 2007)

في منتهي الجمال والاناقة


----------



## zoromba (21 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

الاخ سن الطوب 

ارحب بيك عضوا جديدا بيننا ونتمني ان نتعاون سويا


----------



## m.f (22 يونيو 2007)

رااااااائع جداً
ماشاء الله


----------



## zoromba (22 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (22 يونيو 2007)

ان شاء الله


----------



## مريم2010 (23 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله الفيلا تمام جدا و الماكس اكثر من رائ 
بس فى استفسار : هو المنتدى دا بقى فاتح ل تانيه و تالته و رابعه عماره بورسعيد تقريبا مافيش حد مش موجود
بس تمام ربنا يوفكو


----------



## soumiiiii (23 يونيو 2007)

يعن شو بقدر أحكي أكتر من اللي انحكا
عنجد شي بياخذ العقل مو طبيعي
بس بتمنى أنك ترسل المساقط 
وفقك الله ومنتمنى نشوف المزيد من أعمالك


----------



## ibrahims (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا" ............لكن الطابع الخاص بالفتحات المعماريه يميل اكثر للمبانى الاداريه ..............كما أن الشبابيك الدائريه وتقميات فتحات العمل ستكون مكلفه وغير عمليه ...........يالنظر الى التصميم والفرغات والكتل فهو ممتاز أما تفاصيل الفتحات فهى بحاجه مراجعه فمثلا" الشباك به ثلاث اماكن للزجاج 2 نفس المقاس وواحدة باسفل صغيرة ............دون الدخول فى خامات التنفيذ لكن وجود ضلف عاديه لن يقلل التصميم شيئ وسيكون متماشى مع طبيعه سكن الاقامه ..............شكرا" للمجهود


----------



## RBF (23 يونيو 2007)

level of reality is very high,.. i admire ur work,.. go on

ah,.. the design too,.. is very very nice,.. revolutionary!!


----------



## dany (23 يونيو 2007)

جعبتك فى السهلة


----------



## zoromba (24 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (24 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## الوفية دائما (25 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

ماشاء الله .. ننتظر المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## mokh (25 يونيو 2007)

والله فعلا فيلا روعه 
تسلم الايادى


----------



## ابو يوسف888 (26 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------



## vrayman (26 يونيو 2007)

يا محمد يا جامد


----------



## كريم العاني (26 يونيو 2007)

جميلة جدا الله يوفقك 
ونطلب المزيد و الاجمل


----------



## zoromba (26 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## أبو جواد المروعي (28 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء ،، الله تبارك الله ،،


----------



## s.b.s (28 يونيو 2007)

Thanks dude


----------



## ayab (28 يونيو 2007)

فيلا رائعة واتمنى لو وضعت المساقط لكي نرى الجمال الداخلي 
وفقك الله


----------



## zoromba (29 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## admin99 (29 يونيو 2007)

رووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## نزف الجرح (29 يونيو 2007)

ماشالله تبارك الله الله يوفقك


----------



## zoromba (30 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## salah al ali (30 يونيو 2007)

رائع --واتمنئ لو يتم ابراز بعض الكتل للشبابيك بشكل اكبر ليتناسب مع الكتل البنائيه الجميله--وشكرا


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

very good man its beautiful


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

ممكن اسأل ايه نوع الاضاءة المستخدم


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

فيلا فى غايه الجمال


----------



## zoromba (1 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

ممكن تقولى ايه نوع الاضاءه والرندره


----------



## vrayman (2 يوليو 2007)

يا لك من عبقرى


----------



## zoromba (3 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (5 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## سيد المعمار (6 يوليو 2007)

صراحه الفيلا لم تعجبني 

مشكوور على المجهود


----------



## حاتم خليفه بن علي (6 يوليو 2007)

ربي يوفقك واتمنا لك مزيد من الابداع وتقدم لنا كل ماهو جديد . 
اخوك المهندس المعماري حاتم خليفه بن علي


----------



## manarrr (6 يوليو 2007)

فيلا جامده جدااااااا 
وجهات وكتل جميله


----------



## architect_student (6 يوليو 2007)

ماشاء الله عليك بكل معنى الكلمة مهندس يا أبرع مهندس ^_^


----------



## zoromba (10 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## vrayman (10 يوليو 2007)

يا عم يا جامد


----------



## مريم2010 (11 يوليو 2007)

زرمبة ممكن سؤال
هو ليه انت مش بتقول غير zoromba 
عضو فعال جداً تاريخ التّسجيل: Jun 2006
المشاركات: 186 
قوة التمثيل: 0 


الحمد لله على كل حال 
ممكن افهم وجهة نظرك


----------



## سكتش (11 يوليو 2007)

روعه أخي وعزيزي.... إلى الأمام


----------



## الهلالىالرياحى (11 يوليو 2007)

قمة الروعة مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## zoromba (12 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء ،، الله تبارك الله ،،


----------



## الجباريو (12 يوليو 2007)

اخي الفاضل فيلا جميلة جدا ,انا بصدد بناء مسكن خاص ,أريد رسم مبدئي لأو سمحت على أن يكون الدور الأرضي استقبال بزيادة غرفة ضيوف والعلوي دور مسروق نوم وشقة على أن تكون الشقة أكبر مساحة من المسروق والأرض مساحتها 460 م


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (12 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله

عمل مميز فعلا


----------



## zoromba (15 يوليو 2007)

دانا طلعت جامد اوى فى الديزين


----------



## عاشق منير (15 يوليو 2007)

بجد تحفة 
عاشق منير مع تحيات مهندسين شمال سيناء


----------



## اميره صلاح (15 يوليو 2007)

جميل يا بشمهندس وربنا يوفقك


----------



## zoromba (17 يوليو 2007)

: renhidal omaymaa.rar Remove


----------



## رائد2 (21 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## zoromba (21 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## زيد علي احمد (22 يوليو 2007)

اشكرك على جهودك ولكن لو تذكر اكثر عن التصميم والمدرسة التابعة لها هذا التصميم


----------



## engawy (22 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله .... فعلا جملة جدا و تسلم ايد المصمم و اللي جابهالنا علشان نشوفها .. بس ياريت لو في صور داخلي ليها تعرضهالنا يا اخ zoromba ........... و شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## أسماء نمر (25 يوليو 2007)

والله مش عارف شو أحكي
أنا كتير بحب الأشياء الغير عادية
التصاميم إلي لما بتشوفها بتسأل حالك 
كيف صارت؟؟؟ شو خاطر عالبال المصمم؟؟؟
إبداع إبداع وإنت أكتر من مبدع
الله يوفقك


----------



## zoromba (26 يوليو 2007)

وشكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (26 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (30 يوليو 2007)

وشكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## architect_student (30 يوليو 2007)

تصميم حقا رائع يستاهل المدح وزود
تسلم يمناك ع الجهود


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (1 أغسطس 2007)

ياللهوللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## zoromba (1 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أغسطس 2007)

حلوه الفيلا ... بس كانت عايزه شويه لعب فى الالوان عشان تبين الكتل


----------



## zoromba (1 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (3 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## metalsword (3 أغسطس 2007)

الفيلا جميلة جداً, والتشكيل رائع , والتفصيلات اللي ظاهرة مثل شكل النافذة أو الأعمدة .........
كلها تنم عن دراسة دقيقة لهذه الجزئيات. 
تشكر على هذا التصميم الرائع ,وفقك الله .


----------



## م.مرمر (3 أغسطس 2007)

الفيلا جميلا جدا


----------



## benjamin (4 أغسطس 2007)

مش حلوة كتير


----------



## الأجودي (4 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيك العافية 

فيلا رائعة


----------



## فاطمه المصرى (4 أغسطس 2007)

لابجد حلوة جدا الله معك


----------



## martien555 (4 أغسطس 2007)

ماشاء الله يا Zoromba تناسق الأشكال و الكتل في منتهى الروع و الجمال. يعطيك الصحة اخي


----------



## zoromba (8 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## الشكيلي (9 أغسطس 2007)

:14: :14: :77:


----------



## alaa_1986 (9 أغسطس 2007)

mashallah veeeeeeeery nice 
looks so real mashallah 
wish u more success


----------



## zoromba (11 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووورين


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (13 أغسطس 2007)

الخيال حلو لكن مطلوب تنفيذه


----------



## zoromba (13 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## يقيني بالله (14 أغسطس 2007)

رائع جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## لندا محمد (15 أغسطس 2007)

رائعة التشكيل رااااائع جدااا يسلمو يابشمهندس ...


----------



## لندا محمد (15 أغسطس 2007)

ياريت لو تضع لنا بلانات الفيلا .


----------



## vrayman (16 أغسطس 2007)

goooooooooooooooood zoro


----------



## aymanmosa (16 أغسطس 2007)

جميل حقيقي حيث العلاقه بين الكتل والفراغ تؤكد فهمك للتصميم وفقك الله


----------



## حسام العراقي (16 أغسطس 2007)

شي جميل جدا استخدام الكتل بالتشكيل لكن ممكن تزويدنا بالتصميم؟


----------



## معمارى مبتدئ (17 أغسطس 2007)

*اريد ام اسالك سؤال اخ zoromba ؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه

جميل جدا تصميمك .... بس اريد ان اسالك سؤال 

ما هو الافضل برنامجى الاوتوكاد ثم ثرى دى ماكس ولا برنامج الارتشى كاد

اتنمى الرد:61:


----------



## مصطفى عـــوده (17 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته :12: 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## rose_arc (26 أغسطس 2007)

الفيلا حقا في غاية الروعة تسلم ايدك


----------



## حسنيه (26 أغسطس 2007)

حلوه اوى خصوصا الالوان بس عاوزه المساقط والاوتوكاد بتاعها اكيد هنتعلم منها كتير
يارت تنزل برنامج الماكس انا محتجاه اوى ومش عارفه انزله 
وقولنا ازاى نوصل للمستوى ده فى الماكس


----------



## zoromba (27 أغسطس 2007)

لا طبعا اوتوكاد ثم ثرى دى ماكس افضل

ده اكيد وعلى ضمنتى وممكن نتناقش فى الموضوع ده بس على حوار اكبر


----------



## wesaaaa (28 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله بجد رائعة جدا 
بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## zoromba (28 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## مقاول مبتدىء (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكلها كمان غاية فالضخامة بس بجد مشكور


----------



## zoromba (29 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## الصبا (3 سبتمبر 2007)

واجهات تحفه وكتله رائعه
واريد ان اسئلك ما الاتجاه الذى تتبعه فى تصميمك على وجه العموم؟؟
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

أجمل ما في هذة الفيلا الواجهات التي تجمع بين ال (( soled )) و ال (( glass )) وتداخل الكتل بيها ..... أتمنى لك الموفقية و من أبداع الى أخر


----------



## zoromba (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالد ابراهيم احمد (4 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله مشاء الله ، شغل محترم ورائع ،:28: :75: هل يوجد عندك التوزيع الداخلي للغرف:56:


----------



## zoromba (4 سبتمبر 2007)

عن قريب ان شاء الله هبدأ انزل المشاريع بالكامل ان شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## همسات الليل (5 سبتمبر 2007)

تحفه يا زروبه أستمر تسلم أيدك:75: :20:


----------



## zoromba (5 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا يخليك
يارب


----------



## zoromba (5 سبتمبر 2007)

وبعدين انا اسمى م محمد زرمبة:7:


----------



## ragabgogo (6 سبتمبر 2007)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسه ويا رب نشوفك حاجه اجمل واجمل والاهم من كل ده ربنا يجعلك من اهل الجنة


----------



## m_kamel_arc (6 سبتمبر 2007)

حلو ما شاء الله .... ايه نوع اللايت اللى مستخدمه ؟ هل هو vray sun و لا ايه؟


----------



## zoromba (7 سبتمبر 2007)

لا الشغل كلوا داريكت بس


----------



## ع م ر (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووور أخي ولكن لو تم عرض التصميم الداخلي كان أحسن 

تصميم رائع وإلى الأمام


----------



## همسات الليل (8 سبتمبر 2007)

zoromba قال:


> وبعدين انا اسمى م محمد زرمبة:7:


 
معلش يا سيدي الميم وقعت من الواحد من المفاجئه
بس أيه حكايه(بسم الله ما شاء الله)
شكلك كدا خايف من الحسد


----------



## zoromba (8 سبتمبر 2007)

قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (12 سبتمبر 2007)

.الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمدج لله على كل حال


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (17 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا يباركلك والف شكر على مشاركتنا معك فى هذا المشروع الجميل


----------



## zoromba (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً لكم جميعا على مشاركتكم في هذا الموضوع ...


----------



## first-arch (18 سبتمبر 2007)

عمل رائع وافكار جديدة 

واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## zoromba (20 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا يباركلك والف شكر على مشارك


----------



## المهندس عمران (22 سبتمبر 2007)

بصراحة انا لست معماري لكن هوسي بالثري دي يجعلني ادخل كثيراً لقسم العمارة هنا وهذا هو العمل الثاني الذي اشاهده لك انت مبدع فعلاً وفقك الله


----------



## الفقير الى ربه (23 سبتمبر 2007)

التشكيل بالكتل رائع جدا بصراحة واتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## zoromba (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (5 أكتوبر 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sail (6 أكتوبر 2007)

وفقك الله و سدد خطاك 
العمل جميل و توزيع الكتل البنائية ممتاز


----------



## الاساس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

ما هذا الجمال 
وفقك الله لمزيد من الابداع


----------



## عرفه فاوي (6 أكتوبر 2007)

الحقيقة انا أرى عشوائية في الكتل وعدم خضوع المشروع لاي مديول معين


----------



## عرفه فاوي (6 أكتوبر 2007)

وأتمنى توضيح فكرة المشروع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الترنادو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين اخوتي في الله على ماتبدلون من جهود لمساعدت بعضكم البعض واتمنى لكم كل التوفيــق


----------



## amjad abu shehab (6 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يوفقك يا رب ويزيدك خبرة ومعرفة 
ارجو ان تزودنا بمشاريعك الجميلة الي زي دي 
اود ان اسالك عن مدة خبرتك في هذا المجال؟؟؟


----------



## أروى (6 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلا رائعه
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يوقك دايما 
ان شاء الله


----------



## saad1630 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

حلوه ........................ابداع


----------



## saad1630 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

جميله .................جداً


----------



## saad1630 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

روعه................... ابداع ...............فن ...........جمال


----------



## bradoine (7 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الكريم 
اخراج جميل ولكن هناك اشكالية كبيرة على مستوى النوافذ ....... يتبع


----------



## zoromba (7 أكتوبر 2007)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله


----------



## خيال و علم (7 أكتوبر 2007)

الفيلا جميلة:20:  :56: 

للفيلا تفكير مختلف و مذهب معين و تم تطبيق مذهب أو منهج عمارة مابعد الحداثة.


----------



## مهندس فكر (8 أكتوبر 2007)

افكار جديدة 
هكذا تحرير والانطلاق الابداعي للتصاميم مجاري عصرنا ،،،، الله يوفقك


----------



## bradoine (8 أكتوبر 2007)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله


----------



## zoromba (12 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الاتعليق ولااهتمام


----------



## zoromba (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## tarek3d (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا للمجهود الطيب يمكنكا فعا احسن وفق الله


----------



## zoromba (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جدا على هالكرم


----------



## يراودني أمل (16 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم


ما شاء الله تبارك الله

كما قلت انت (( فيلا في غاية الجمال ))

أسأل الله عز وجل ان يوفقك لما هو افضل 

تحياتي لكم


----------



## الوفية دائما (16 أكتوبر 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على التعليقات 
وهل من اسئلة


----------



## ريهام وجدي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

عمل جميل فيه ابتكار و تجديد,ربنا يوفقك


----------



## arch_hamada (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور 
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور 
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور مــشكــور
مـشكـور مـشكـور
مشكور مشكور​


----------



## sasy0o0o (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بجد ممتاز ماكس 
واخراج فوق الرائع 
لكن كتصميم معرفش بصراحة معرفش احكم على تصميم من واجهته بس
و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## sasy0o0o (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اية ياحمادا الفانوس الحلو دة


----------



## hamassaus (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ibrahims قال:


> شكرا" ............لكن الطابع الخاص بالفتحات المعماريه يميل اكثر للمبانى الاداريه ..............كما أن الشبابيك الدائريه وتقميات فتحات العمل ستكون مكلفه وغير عمليه ...........يالنظر الى التصميم والفرغات والكتل فهو ممتاز أما تفاصيل الفتحات فهى بحاجه مراجعه فمثلا" الشباك به ثلاث اماكن للزجاج 2 نفس المقاس وواحدة باسفل صغيرة ............دون الدخول فى خامات التنفيذ لكن وجود ضلف عاديه لن يقلل التصميم شيئ وسيكون متماشى مع طبيعه سكن الاقامه ..............شكرا" للمجهود


لا
لا اوافقك الرأي في ان وجود ضلف عادية لن تقلل من التصميم
بل تقلل منه جدا
لأنه لا يتماشى اطلاقا مع الطراز
والذى اعتقده انه deconstuctvism
هذا ان لم تخنى الذاكرة


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله على التعليقات


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مهو ديه المشكلة اللى عندنا فى الكلية ان هما بيعملوك ازاى الحاجة تكون حلوة 
مش مهم اوى ازاى تنفذها


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

انا بحاول اوجه تفكيرى ان شاء الله الى كيفية التنفيذ 

وشكرا على التعليقات والاهتمام وياريت لو فيه تعليق او مساعدة


----------



## أمبراطور العمارة (17 أكتوبر 2007)

لمسات وذوق وانسجام
من حسن إلى احسن 
موفق


----------



## سوسو10 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## الجبل الاشم (17 أكتوبر 2007)

يا عم زورمبه ...ماتشغلش بالك بالتنفيذ ...لسبب بسيط ...هناك مليون طريقة تنفذ بيها الشغل ده ...مش طريقة واحده ...واللي كان الدكاترة بيعملوه فينا من التحرر والتقيد من طريقة التنفيذ ...هو شيء صحيح ..حتي يترك لك الخيال يتحرك دون قيود ....وعشان تعرف ان هناك مليون طريقة للتنفيذ ...روح الامارات وشوف الخيال اللي بيتحول حقيقه ...


----------



## new daz (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فييييييييييك..تحياتي


----------



## zoromba (18 أكتوبر 2007)

ردا على الجبل الاشم طبعا الكلام اللى انت بتقول بناءا على جهل سورى يعنى مين اللى قال ان هناك فيه ميت طريقة للتنفيذ لو مكنش المهندس المعامرى هو اللى مفكر فى الشغل وعارف هيتعمل ازاى يبقى الشغل ملوش لزمة مش تقولى هناك ميت طريق


----------



## ffares213 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*firas*

it's very nice gooooooooooood


----------



## الجبل الاشم (18 أكتوبر 2007)

zoromba قال:


> ردا على الجبل الاشم طبعا الكلام اللى انت بتقول بناءا على جهل سورى يعنى مين اللى قال ان هناك فيه ميت طريقة للتنفيذ لو مكنش المهندس المعامرى هو اللى مفكر فى الشغل وعارف هيتعمل ازاى يبقى الشغل ملوش لزمة مش تقولى هناك ميت طريق


 

قبل ما تتهمني بالجهل ....هاتلي اي شيء عايز تنفذه وانا مستعد اجيبلك مليون طريقة لتنفيذه ....الفيصل في اختيار الطريقه غالبا مايكون التكلفة فقط لا غير ...عرفت بأه يا عم زومبه ....وانا باتكلم من واقع انا عارفه كويس ...مش باتكلم كلام اي كلام...

وعشان تفهم وتعرف اللي انا اقصده ...مثلا الحوائط المائله اللي انت عاملها دي 
ممكن تتنفذ بالخرسانه ...يتعملها الشده الخشبية او المعدنية المناسبة بالشكل المطلوب ...وتتصب 
وممكن تتعمل بالشبك الممد ....بالشكل المطلوب ...
وممكن تتعمل بهيكل حديد ....وممكن تتعمل بالgrp....
ممكن مليووووووووووووووون طريقه .....تعتمد علي التكلفة ...والشكل النهائي المطلوب 

فهمت يا عم زومبه


----------



## الجبل الاشم (18 أكتوبر 2007)

وبعدين انت هتقرفني ....طالما انت جاهل زي ما بتقول عن نفسك وماتعرفش تنفيذ ...يبقي هتوجع دماغي ليه ....خليك مقتنع باللي انت عارفه ...وانا يا سيدي ما اعرفش حاجه ....ارتحت ؟؟؟


----------



## zoromba (18 أكتوبر 2007)

jتو تو تو يا عم الحج ده اختلاف اراء فقط وده ميخلكش زعلان كدا


----------



## اكرم الالفي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

عظيم ولكن اين المساقط الافقيه


----------



## علاء49 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخراج رائع يا بشمهندس


----------



## قطرة مطر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

تكتيل كثير حلو 
الله يوفقك اخي 
تحياتي 

.........................................................................
القطره المستمره تخرق عمق الصخره


----------



## zoromba (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (26 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## محمد ظاهر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بوركت بهذا التصميم و اريد منك المساعدة بافكار معمارية في التصميم


----------



## ابوازغريت (26 أكتوبر 2007)

عمل رائع من حيث الشكل لكن لا نعرف عن الحل الوظيفي وهو المهم في التصمييم


----------



## zoromba (26 أكتوبر 2007)

انا مقدرش ارفع المشروع كلوا على المنتدى بصراحة خوفا من السرقة


----------



## zoromba (26 أكتوبر 2007)

ردا على محمد ظاهر ده طبعا شىء يشرفنى بس مش عارف ازاى


----------



## مكتشف (26 أكتوبر 2007)

عمل موفق وفكره رائعه استطعت بها أن تمزج بين عدة ستايلات وأخص الكتل المعمارية وحركة الشبابيك وفقك الله إلى الأحسن
*مكتشف*


----------



## علاء الدين اغا (26 أكتوبر 2007)

اضافة جميلة شكرا لك


----------



## zoromba (26 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (30 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## غالي غراوي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

هيك بدنا حركة
و بدنا متل ها الفكر ببلادنا


----------



## zoromba (14 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## وليد الثرواني (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جهد متميز ويستحق التقدير


----------



## رسول الفهد (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررر وعاشت ايدك


----------



## أبوالوليد (15 نوفمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله شي راقي جدا
تسلم يمينك
ودمتم..


----------



## zoromba (16 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## ffares213 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله نتمني أن نراك في مشاريع أخري:56:


----------



## raghad (21 نوفمبر 2007)

جميل فعلا 
الله يوفقك


----------



## zoromba (21 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

zoromba قال:


> اوتوكاد ومن ثم ماكس


 

الاخ zorombo المحترم 

عاش ذوقك 

هل من الممكن ان تبعث لي ال ( plan) للفيلا واكون شاكرا لك


----------



## حاتم مطر (21 نوفمبر 2007)

موفقين دوم دوم دوم


----------



## zoromba (22 نوفمبر 2007)

يعنى هو مضووضع البلان ده صعب اوى عشان كدا ممكن المشروع يتسرق


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قــرشــى (11 ديسمبر 2007)

بصراحة يا باشمهندس حاجة جميلة والاجمل تعليق الزملاء عليها وربنا يحببنا فى بعض اكتر واظن اراء الزملاء ممكن تكون دافع وحافز على تزويدك للمنتدى باكتر من كده اخوك 
_م/ قــــرشـــى:63: _


----------



## asd06 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير

مشالله عليك على هذا التصميم بالحقيقة هو تصميم ولا اروع منه 

اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح 
اخوك ابو محمد


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (11 ديسمبر 2007)

بعض الواجهات ليست بالوجه المطلوب (شكلها مو عاجبني ) -وجهة نظر فقط-


----------



## h2foo3 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شىء جميل جدا ربنا يوفقك اخوك حافظ الوكيل تصميم ميكانيكى وربنا يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (13 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه الصور الجميلة


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (13 ديسمبر 2007)

تصميم جميل بس يا ريت توضع لنا المساقط الافقية لانها ضرورية


----------



## m_03_taz (13 ديسمبر 2007)

el ragel da prens wallahy


----------



## zoromba (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
وموضوع البلانات ده صعب


----------



## معماري ولكن (16 ديسمبر 2007)

حلوه برشا
يسلمو كتير على الصور


----------



## ابو صطوف (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جيد جدا والى الامام


----------



## معماري شاطر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بصراحه خليتني اسرح شويا
جميل جدا وفكرتنا بالاشياء الجميلة
الله يوفقك
م.محمد هندم


----------



## zoromba (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير
بدى اتعرف عليك ( م محمد هندم )


----------



## الجبل الاشم (23 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوعك اتسرق يا اخ زومبا ...ادخل هنا لتري بنفسك http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=76427


----------



## zoromba (24 ديسمبر 2007)

الجبل الاشم قال:


> موضوعك اتسرق يا اخ زومبا ...ادخل هنا لتري بنفسك http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=76427




ممكن تفسر كلامك افضل اللينك مش بيفتح


----------



## zoromba (1 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mustafa (2 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## ragabgogo (2 يناير 2008)

الله يباركلك وتسلم ايدك علي التصميم والرندر


----------



## هشام آل كمال (2 يناير 2008)

فكرة رائعة وإخراج أروع ، ولقد أعطتني فكرتك إلهاما بإمكانية تحقيق الأصالة في العمارة من خلال العصرنة وأتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد
Arch.Hesham Al-Kamal


----------



## zoromba (3 يناير 2008)

جزاك لله كل خير الاخ Arch.Hesham Al-Kamal


----------



## zoromba (7 يناير 2008)

00000000000


----------



## المهندسة رهام (9 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

تصميم رائع وإظهار اروع 

نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## zoromba (9 يناير 2008)

thanx very much


----------



## zoromba (11 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هالردود الجملية


----------



## محمدابوحية (18 يناير 2008)

ابداع ومشكوووور يا اخي


----------



## محمد الشرقاوي (18 يناير 2008)

مشكوووور والي الامام


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (18 يناير 2008)

الجنون فنون ما رايك في هذة المقولة


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

مش فاهما كويس ممكن توضح اكتر


----------



## بالكاتب (18 يناير 2008)

good design:6: :6:


----------



## حسن احمد عبدالعليم (18 يناير 2008)

ياريت تعرض لنا المساقط الافقيه والقطاعات


----------



## ريحانة الجنة (18 يناير 2008)

:63: :12: :77: حلوة الف شكر


----------



## ورده الربيع (19 يناير 2008)

جميل جدا وبالتوفيق


----------



## zoromba (20 يناير 2008)

لا موضوع البلانات ده مينفعش هنا
لانى بخاف من سرقة المشاريع
والمووضع ده حصل معايا قبل كدا
وشكرا


----------



## zoromba (20 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## ابو صطوف (24 يناير 2008)

اين المشروع


----------



## أحمد أوبشن (24 يناير 2008)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد بس المشكله ان الكتلة مدتنيش احساس انها فيلا 
أكيد مفيش زعل


----------



## روان* (24 يناير 2008)

ما شاء الله


----------



## وهيبة غاني (25 يناير 2008)

فيلا رائعة شكرا


----------



## فيتروفيوس (25 يناير 2008)

الاخرج جميل جدا ...
وفقك الله ..


----------



## zoromba (28 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## zoromba (4 فبراير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (11 فبراير 2008)

صيحة رائعة


----------



## هيثم محمد (11 فبراير 2008)

الاخراج بتاعك جميل جدا والكتل ممتازه وانا عذرك علي البلانات بس كل ما تعمل حاجه جميله والناس تشفها وتنقدك نقد بناء ده حيسعدك كتير في افكار اكتر مش حتكون ديه في الفكره الاخيره ليك لانه واضح انك عندك موهبه جميله فعلا


----------



## اكرم تويج (11 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود القيم


----------



## اللص الطائر (12 فبراير 2008)

مشاء الله 
حاجةجميلة


----------



## نمرود مخيم جنين (12 فبراير 2008)

ما هذا الجمال و ما هذه الروعة وكم هي حقيقية كما نري وهي طبعا من تصميمك و إن تكرمت علينا فلتعلمنا هل قمت بتصميمها بالأوتوكاد فقط أم بالأوتوكاد والثري دي ماكس​


----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (12 فبراير 2008)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## zoromba (12 فبراير 2008)

انا بصمم كل المشاريع على الاوتوكاد ومن ثم ادخلها ماكس واعدل عليها فى المودلنج واقوم عملية الاظهار


----------



## لمـ2007 ـــار (12 فبراير 2008)

تصميم فريد من نوعه بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فيروز قراوة (13 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله


----------



## سليم الجزيري (13 فبراير 2008)

شيء جميل فعلا ولكن اعذرني ان كنت قد اجرح مشاعرك ان قلت اني وجدتها جامدة كانك تصمم الة ماكنة نعم ان فيها ذوقا رفيعا في اختيار الالوان و الانارة و الاشكال ان فيها زخما كبيرا من الاشكال اني وجدتها ادارة لمصنع او لشركة لكنها ليست سكنا لا توحي بالراحة و السكينة انها تبعث على النشاط نعم العمل وليس الاستقرار و السكينة على العموم انا اعتقد ان السكن مكان ينبغي ان يكون مريحا حتى في شكله فاذا كان يمكنني ان انجز سكنا بهاذه الضخامة يعني من حيث التكلفة فيمكنني ان انجز شيا اقل تكلفة و اصغر حجما و اكثر راحة المهم انا اسف و هذا مجرد راي كل هذا لا يعني انها ليست جميلة هنالك فرق كلبير بين ماهو جميل و ما هو نافع اقصد الوضيفة المرادة من التصميم شكرا


----------



## برنسيسه (13 فبراير 2008)

روووووووووووعه فعلا


----------



## zoromba (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هالكلام الحلو والتعليق


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (26 فبراير 2008)

باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك

ومزيدا من الإبداع


----------



## مهندس بغداد (27 فبراير 2008)

*عمل رائع ..بالتوفيق وياليتك وضعت صور المساقط*


----------



## زياد قباني (28 فبراير 2008)

Zoromba

تصميم جميل ،، آمل ان يرى النور قريباً

و الله اخوي انا محتار في تصميم فيلتي ماني عارف ايش اسوي

ممكن تزودني بشوية افكار من عندك يا باشمهندس ؟

تحياتي


----------



## zoromba (28 فبراير 2008)

يعنى خلى الكلام بينا وبين بعض على ال*****
zoromba @ hot mail . com
.اخ زياد قبانى


----------



## zoromba (6 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## م حسناء (7 مارس 2008)

فكره جديده وممتازه


----------



## ooba (8 مارس 2008)

ممتازه فعلا


----------



## سارا الحلوة (12 مارس 2008)

العمل جميل جدا لكنة لايمثل من وجة نظري فيلا بل يعطى احساس مبنى مكتبى ومايدعم الاحساس دة طول الزجاج في الواجهة الامامية


----------



## أحمد رمضان توفيق (16 مارس 2008)

كتله تستحق ان يقف المعماري متأملا في جمالها
الهمك الله مزيد من الأبداع


----------



## zoromba (16 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## غرام الهوارى (16 مارس 2008)

عمل رائع ارجو ارسال البلان


----------



## هالــة (17 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي عالابداع 

احترامي


----------



## zoromba (19 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## Amory511 (29 مارس 2008)

هيه حلوة 
بس الوجهه دى مدلش على انها فيلا


----------



## طالب الحور (30 مارس 2008)

*[FONT=الإفتراضي]يعطيك الف عافية يالغالي
[/FONT]*


----------



## الاحبابية (30 مارس 2008)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الجميل
اتمنى لك الموفقية ودوام النجاح
ونتمنى منك المزيد
وشكرا


----------



## zoromba (31 مارس 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## ماجدان (31 مارس 2008)

بجد جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المجهودات 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## عامر العامر (5 أبريل 2008)

لا شكل جميل ولا تصميم كويس مساحات غير مستغلة واحجام صعبة القبول للعين بالاضافة الى تكلفة هائلة دون اي شيء مميز ..... اما الاظهار المعماري واستخدام المواد في الماكس فهو جيد


----------



## zoromba (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الاهتمام والرد


----------



## APOLLO66 (13 أبريل 2008)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## المعمارى نور الدين (14 أبريل 2008)

فعلا فيلا تحفه على غرار فيلات الدكتور هشام جريشه


----------



## zoromba (14 أبريل 2008)

انت تعرف دكتور هشام جريشة


----------



## mohamed elamir (16 أبريل 2008)

*جميل جدا هذا المستوى*

بصراحة شئ يفرح


----------



## بكرحيدريه (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذا الابداع


----------



## ديما عيسى محمود (18 أبريل 2008)

ماشاء الله
فعلا شي جميل ومميز
ياريت تبعتلي فكرتك عن التشكيل الجميل


----------



## م شوشا (2 مايو 2008)

تلاعب بالكتل

عمل رائع يعطيك العافية

تحيتي شوشا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (4 مايو 2008)

ما شاء الله لاقوة الابالله


----------



## رسول الفهد (5 مايو 2008)

جميله جدا عاشت ايدك مشكور


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (6 مايو 2008)

*أبو مؤمن*

مجهود رائع
بس يا ريت نشوف المساقط
شكراااااااااااااا
:78:


----------



## يحيىعلى (6 مايو 2008)

ايه الجمال ده والرندر جودته عاليه جدا يا ريت تشرحلنا ازاى عماته وبجد تسلم ايدك


----------



## عبد العليم منور (7 مايو 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## zoromba (7 مايو 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (30 يوليو 2008)

انا الحمد لله بقيت مهندس رسمى
واتخرجت الحمد لله


----------



## عبدالله معماري (30 يوليو 2008)

اظهار جميل ممتاز واحييك على روحك الطيبه 
انا قريت اول كم تعليق كلهم بيمدح فخايف انا انقدالرسم بتزعل ويزعلوا معاك هههههه
ما اقدر داه شغلي احب اناقش حتى نصل للافضل

بس انا عاوزك تتخيل انك ساكن بالفيل دي وتلاحظ المشاكل لانه ديمن لا نضع مشكلة ونعملها حلول بعدين,,, لا نحلها من الاول

هل هي مناسبة مريحة امنة؟؟؟ 

لية الوجهة الزجاجية الطويلة دي ممتده من الارض الى الاخر؟ يعني لازم نشغل التكييف بإستمرار ولازم نضع لوفر عن الشمس
وضعية المسبح في قلب الفله بالشكل ده لي وكشفه ؟طبعاً في ناس بتحبة مكشوف لكن حيتعب بتنظيفة والشمس في الظهريه فوق راسك والمية دايماً تعملنا مشاكل وانت حطيتها وسط المبنى,,, انت لو استغليت المنطقه ديه وخليت المسبح بعيد 
مساحة المبنى ضايعه؟ الارضي مفيش 
في ارض الواقع ماتمشيش سكني تمشي شالية واحلى شالية
بعدين الواجهة من ناحية المسبح اطابقها مع الواجهة الامامية الاولى مش واضحه انت حاط شجرة وخافي علينا حاجه!

هعملك جوري هههههههههه

عموماً انت رائع وبالتوفيق دائماً بشرط انك ماتزعلش مني


----------



## zoromba (30 يوليو 2008)

اولا اخ عبدا الله
هذة الفيلا فى داخل مدينة والغرض من وضع المسبح فى هذا لامكان
حماية عشان يبقى محمى من النظرات من الجيران
ثانيا الزجاج ده على الغرف التى لها اشتعال قليل
الحمامات الممطبخ الطعان
اما غرف النوم على الوجاهة الخليفة

وولك جزيل الشكر على تعليقاتك


----------



## ابو الحكم (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك على الفلل الجميلة ولكن بها بعض الغرابة


----------



## عرفه فاوي (30 يوليو 2008)

لو ممكن المساقط الأفقية يكون أفضل في الحكم


----------



## علاء49 (31 يوليو 2008)

ماكس ممتاز بس فيه اجزاء في الكتل غير مفهومه ياريت ترفع البلانات


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (1 أغسطس 2008)

عن جد شو هاد؟؟؟
شي بياخد العقل 
انا كتير بحب هالاسلوب في التصميم
موفق نشالله و يا رب تكون مشاريعك من احلى لأحلى


----------



## archocine (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشروع جميل لكن من خلال ملاحظتي للمظهر الخارجي . ليس له اي صلة بتصميم فيلا
بدا لي كانه مركز اداري


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (1 أغسطس 2008)

هالفيلا هي كتير بتعقد و فيها فن و ذوق و انا كتير بحب هالاسلوب في التصميم
الله يوفقك نشالله


----------



## ضحكة عمر (2 أغسطس 2008)

كتير شئ حلو ورائع 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## str (3 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله جميلة وابداع في الاخراج 
لكن اريد ان اوجه اليك سؤال اخي العزيز وهو عن اي هوية يعبر تصميمك ؟
الى متى نغفل عن هوية امتنا الاسلامية 
لماذا لا يوجد معماريين يوجدوا لنا عمارة تعبر عن هويتنا كأمة اسلامية 
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## احمد غنيم (3 أغسطس 2008)

أعانكم الله على تنفيذ ما قمتم بتصميمه


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جميلة جدا


----------



## کریکار المعمار (12 أغسطس 2008)

مع تقدیري وأحترامي للجمیع ... ولکن لیس فیه من الجمال ما یدهشك ... 
شکل المنزل تمیل أکثر إلی مبنی تجاري أو شقة سکنیة علی الأقل لیس إلا ...


----------



## معماري فقير لله (13 أغسطس 2008)

جميله جدا وشكرا


----------



## hocem2222 (13 أغسطس 2008)

هل هذه فيلا
من النظرة الاولى يخيل لي انها عمارة سكنية 
مشكور احي العزيز


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (13 أغسطس 2008)

كتير حلوة هالفيلا
شكرا على مشاركتك
و نشالله على طول يكون شغلك حلو


----------



## محمد عمار العقيلي (14 أغسطس 2008)

التشكيل جميل جدا وفية حركة في الكتل ولذلك الدناميكية هذة تفضل في المباني الادارية كمكاتب ام الفلل تميل الي الهدوء والسكينة فتحات الزجاج بالمساحة ترفع معدل الاستهلاك للتكيف ويمكن لها ميزة تقلل في المقابل استهلاك الاضاءة هذة وجهة نظري . اما من ناحية المنظور جميل جدا ولكن كان من الافضل اتجاة الاضاء يكون نفس اتجاة الغروب الموجود في السحب اعلي المبني او بنفس درجة الغروب الموجودة او كان من الافضل تغير السحب الموجودة
ومجهود رائع ربنا يوفقك


----------



## احساس القلم (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تصميم رائع خصوصا عندما تكون متزوج امرأتين(زوجتين)
تحياتي..........


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (14 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلا فيلا غاية في الجمال 
جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## zoromba (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خيرعلى على هالتعليقات


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل جميييييييييييييل يا أخى العزيز


----------



## الجبل الاشم (17 سبتمبر 2008)

هاهاهاههاهاهاهاهاها
مستمر في غيك
هاها


----------



## بيكووو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

قدتكون الفيلا جميلة خارجيا 


لكن يجب رؤية المساقط الأفقية


----------



## zoromba (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الله اكبر
ما شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وعافية


----------



## sloh (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشالله مشروووعك جدااا جميييل 
وفيه كتل جمييلة جدا
ولكن بدي اقول رائي 
انا شايف انو الشكل النهائي للمشروع مايديني معنى فيلا للسكن 
تعطيني شكل وظيفة مكتبيه وليست سكنية 
واتمنى لك التوفيق ياارب


----------



## iyadcoo (3 نوفمبر 2008)

فيلا جميلة جدا تصميم غير مالوف ..... احسنت


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (3 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحة
روعة
تبارك لله


----------



## HEBA ABDO (4 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا فيلا غاية فى الجمال وخاصة الاخراج


----------



## ياسر بن شعبان (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الشكل المعماري جميل ولو ان بة بعض التكلف الخارجي أخشي أن يكون علي حساب الوظيفة الداخلية*يرجي اذا كان عندكم مساقط أفقية ياريت تعرضها ونكون شاكرين


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شئ جميل جدا ولكن الكتلة لا تظهر على أنها فيلا ولكن على أساس مبنى عمومي


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (5 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوة يسلم ايديك


----------



## amany hassan (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد تصميم حلو اوووووووي بس ليه الصور مش عايزه تتسيف ؟؟؟


----------



## عاشقة العيون (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مش بطال بس العيب أنه المسبح مش ظاهر كتير يعنى مخبى لو من فوق فش من المبنى طالل علية كان أفضل


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جميلة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zoromba (11 نوفمبر 2008)

http://eng-m-zoro.blogspot.com/


----------



## اياد العبودي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ماهذا الجمال...................


----------



## نانسي الرشيدي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جامده...............


----------



## سـليمان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## zoromba (14 نوفمبر 2008)

http://eng-m-zoro.blogspot.com/


----------



## mehdi_b10 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*وفقك الله لمزيد من الاباع*


----------



## أنا معماري (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله
أكون شاكر لو شرحت مراحل تطور الفكرة
وهل تفكر ك 3d اولأ او مع المساقط 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*فعلا مشروع هايل*


----------



## نهله زادم (1 أبريل 2009)

فيلا جميلة بس ياريت مرفق معاها المساقط الافقية


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (1 أبريل 2009)

عمل جميل ورائع بالتوفيق والي الامام


----------



## ميرا1985 (2 أبريل 2009)

*ابجد شيء جميل*

ويعطيك الف عافية 
وموفق يل رب


----------



## الفاضل محمدين سعيد (4 يونيو 2009)

فعلا فكرة جميل وزوق راقي جداً


----------



## الفاضل محمدين سعيد (4 يونيو 2009)

*السودان- الخرطوم*

:79:فعلا فكرة جميل وزوق راقي جداً


----------



## walaa mostafa (15 يونيو 2009)

هل انت مهندس محمد الصيرفي ؟
لو ماكنتش هو فاذا الفيلا دي هو اللي عاملها لانها موجودة على موقعه


----------



## vrayman (15 يونيو 2009)

على فكره دى مش فيلا محمد الصيرفى خالص يا ريت الرد مع الادله و بلاش نتهم الناس ابقى ورينى الموقع اللى بتقولى عليه ..... حاجه غريبه والله 

اوجه رساله الى مشرفين الموقع يا ريت الاحترام فى الاراء و بلاش اتهامات فارغه من ناس كل غرضها النقد وخلاص

و ارجوا الانتباه من ذللك من اجل الارتقاء بمستوى القسم و الرقى بأفكاره


----------



## arch.twins (16 يونيو 2009)

عمل جميل
وياريت تنزل المساقط لتكون الصورة أوضح
وبالتوفيق


----------



## AliceDub (16 يونيو 2009)

Tbarkellah 3lik aweldi


----------



## tafaol (18 يونيو 2009)

مشكور روووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## mohamed2009 (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## mrmgrooood (19 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله في*

الله يعطيك العافية
بجد تصميم جميل


----------



## ورد الجوري (19 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله 
روعة مرررررررررررة


----------



## اسامةشلبي (22 يونيو 2009)

على فكرة هى فعلا جميلة وجديدة


----------



## ماسة فلسطين (22 يونيو 2009)

رائع جدا
نتمني لكم مزيدا من التفوق والنجاح
يعطيك العافية اخي


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (23 يونيو 2009)

الشبابيك غريبه شويه
اعتقد الفتحات والتهويه تحتاج بعض الدراسه


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (23 يونيو 2009)

تـصـمـيـم جـدا ً رائـع


----------



## الصافى الخير (24 يونيو 2009)

رائع ومزيد من الابداع:10:


----------



## أبو عبيدة بن سعد (24 يونيو 2009)

التصميم رائع ماشاء الله .... لكن 

أحس أن المسبح مكتووووووووم، يعني إذا كان في مكان مفتوح يكون أفضل .... والله أعلم


----------



## ياسر لاشين (24 يونيو 2009)

فيلا رااااااائعة .......


----------



## Ihab Ghanayem (24 يونيو 2009)

تصميم قوي , جريء,وراءه فكر و دراسة ,احييك واتمني لك التوفيق و المزيد


----------



## معيويض (24 يونيو 2009)

في الحقيقه تصميم رائع وجميل 
ولفت انتباهي اكثر شي احساسك في اظهار عناصر الواجهه وايضا في التشكيل المعماري ....

وهذا النوع من العماره يتبع للعماره التفككيه deconestruction architecture 
ومن أبرز روادها المعماريه زها حديد 
شكرا لك اخي المهندس واتمنى لك مزيدا من الابداع


----------



## shanchi (24 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
*


----------



## shanchi (24 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور*


----------



## زينب القذافي (28 يونيو 2009)

ابدعت يا مهندس محمد تحياتي لك ومزيد من الإبداع


----------



## eng_hamody (28 يونيو 2009)

مشالله تبارك الله هذا المهندس المعماري مبدع


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

فيلا رائعة جدا .. بس ياريت لوكانت المساقط مرفقة


----------



## osama1967 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اقول ايه قبل ما اشوف الفيلا ان شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صالح أبوزيد (8 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank alot for this nice job


----------



## صالح أبوزيد (8 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanks alot for this nice work


----------



## كونان2008 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

فيلا بإسلوب جديد.........


----------



## بلال معروف (23 سبتمبر 2009)

عمل جيد ولكن يجب ان يكون هناك سبب لاختيار هذا الشكل


----------



## BENAISSASACI (24 سبتمبر 2009)

كويس وربنا معاك وعاوزين احسن من كده


----------



## منه الله1 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

* انا منه الله
اريد بلانات سقف وكهرباء 
وبلانات مطاعم غريبه
ارجوك
وشكرا 
في رعايه الله*​


----------



## يزن العرابي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور ....................لكن ما الفكره في التصميم و اين الموقع


----------



## م.حمزة الاحمد (25 نوفمبر 2009)

تصميم جميل جدا


----------



## wargo10 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

عمل رائع للغايه شكرا


----------



## حزن القلب (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد تحفة ما شاء الله


----------



## palnet2007 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

في غاية الجمال بس تنفيذها ممكن صعب


----------



## نورماند (28 نوفمبر 2009)

حلوة بس كنت حابة اشوف المساقط


----------



## العنيد الأول (31 يناير 2010)

روووووووعة


----------



## ابو صطوف (1 فبراير 2010)

العمارة فكرة والمطلوب ان تكون اوضح و ابسط و مقروءة


----------



## othman.eng (2 فبراير 2010)

يا للجممممممممممممممممممممال


----------



## al araby 82 (2 فبراير 2010)

روعة جدااااااااااااااا
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (4 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير ..... والله يعطيك ألف عافية*​


----------



## بلال الدبعي (4 فبراير 2010)

شى رائع جدا


----------



## jcci (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل المتميز والروعه


----------



## م.سعود-عمارة (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

معليش م.زورو لا يوجد واجهة للبيت
كما ان المسبح اخذ مساخة الفيلا 

اتمنى اني افدتك وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## وليد الحوالي (9 فبراير 2010)

لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا‘الة الاالله محمد رسول الله


----------



## ربا عبد الكريم (9 فبراير 2010)

تصميم راااااااااااااااائع بجد


----------



## احمد_سلوم (9 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## hermione (10 فبراير 2010)

فعلا بسم الله ما شاء الله الفيلا تحفه وكل حاجه فيها جميله جدا سواء الكتله نفسها او تصميمها حتى الالوان والاضاءة انا حسيت انها طبيعيه تسلم ايدك


----------



## reshi (10 فبراير 2010)

رائع جدا


----------



## hamzh itachi (12 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله تصميم رائع وفاخر جداااااااا


----------



## naplosy (24 فبراير 2010)

الخامات جميلة وطريقة رسم الخطوط أجمــــــــل , ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## zoromba (8 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على التعليقات


----------



## م.كندا (8 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية شغل كتيييييييييير حلو
وإلى الأمام ان شاء الله​


----------



## vrayman (8 مارس 2010)

الله عليك يا برنس


----------



## ab_ab2010 (10 مارس 2010)

بصرااااحة مافيش غنى عن المهندس المعماري


----------



## raghad (11 مارس 2010)

الفيلا لطيفة فعلا والكتل متناسقة ماشاء الله عليك
لكن فقط عندي نقطتين احببت ان اسالك عنها..الاولى مسالة حماية الشبابيك من الامطار كيف ستتم؟؟لم ار في واجهاتك cantilever فوق اي شباك
ثانيا براي لو اضفت لون اخر في اماكن قليلة وبسيطة بالواجهة لتكسر اللون التبني الغامق الذي استعملته في الواجهة هو لون جميل وعملي فعلا لكن ربما يحتاج لضربة من لون اخر متناسق معه
هذا كان راي فقط
وفقك الله


----------



## hananfadi (11 مارس 2010)

الشكل جميل و رائع لكن لا اراه مناسب لفيلا يبدو كانه مبنى اداري


----------



## metalsword (11 مارس 2010)

جميلة جداً 
تصميم يعطي فكرة أكيدة أن المصمم رائع 
أقدم لكم إحترامي


----------



## معمارالشام (12 مارس 2010)

*رائعة*

غاية في الروعة والجرأة ..:73:


----------



## فتحي محمد87 (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
في البداية احب ان اشيد بالمنتدى هذا الصرح الهندسي المتميز الذي استفاد منه العديد والعديد ومن المهندسين على كافة المجالات والمستويات العلمية والتقنية والفنية الهندسية ...
واتماما للفائدة احببت ان اطرح هذا الموضوع ليكون دليلا للمهندسين المعماريين حديثي التخرج عن السوق الهندسي ورواتب المعماريين حديثي التخرج واصحاب الخبرات القليلة سنة - سنتين في مختلف الدول العربية وتوضيح ماهية البرامج والقدرات الاضافية التي تشكل مميزات اضافية تساهم في زيادة الراتب وتميزه


----------



## طالب تحضيري (22 أغسطس 2010)

اهنيك على طرح فكرة جديدة وراقية وتعكس عقلية وخيال مصممها ..
وايضا اهنيك على طرح فكرة جديدة في شكل الفلل والتي اعتدنا ان تكون جملونات رئيسية وغالبها ما تاتي متشابهه ..

ولكن هناك لي بعض النقاط ..
اولها كما ذكر احد الاخوان لو استخدمت بعض الالوان الاخرى لتكميل الفلة من ناحية تناسق الالوان ..

وثانيا لو كان هناك حماية على المسبح لانه أتى تقريبا بين ابواب او له عدة مداخل عليه .. ولكنها حاجة لاتذكر فهي حاجه تعدل سريع سريع ..

وارجع واهنيك على تغيير نمط اشكال الفلل ..

موفقيــن جميعـــا ..


----------



## الوافي 11 (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور على الذوق الراقي


----------



## vrayman (22 أغسطس 2010)

كانت ايام يا عم زرمبه ......متتنسيش......شوفت الزمن ....بقالها كام سنه دى.....عجزنا يا عم الحج و الزمان رمانا :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:


----------



## محايد (22 أغسطس 2010)

رأي
الواجهات الزجاجية بهذا الحجم لا تناسب منطقة الخليج مثلا...طبعا ستكون الفيلا رائعة في البلاد الباردة


----------



## architect saeed (22 أغسطس 2010)

رائعة فعلا


----------



## arch_hamada (23 أغسطس 2010)

ألف شكر على الصور الجميلة


----------



## د.عبدالحليم عربيات (23 أغسطس 2010)

لاتزعل مني هذا التصميم يصلح لمقر شركة ليس لفيلا , لايوجد راحه نفسيه او اطالة النظر لفن العمارة .
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## arch_hamada (24 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*


----------



## ابو قدري الليبي (27 أغسطس 2010)

اخي يعطيك العافيه بس احب انبه علي شي انا كنت اظنه مبي عام وليس فيلا
وين الخصوصيه للمنزل واصحابه
تصميمك حلو بس ماعطاني ايحاء الخصوصيه للمنزل ربي يوفقك ياخوي واسف علي النقد


----------



## civil devel (27 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررر يسلمووو


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (27 أغسطس 2010)

فيلا رائعه جدا جدا عاشت الايادي


----------



## الامير1985 (28 أغسطس 2010)

شو ها التصميم الرائعة حلو كتير الله يوفقك


----------



## رائد2 (28 أغسطس 2010)

غاية في الروعة -------مشكورين


----------



## mn ana (7 سبتمبر 2010)

روعههههههههه


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

؟ ربما تكون جيدة


----------



## saad1717 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عمل جيد وواضح الجهد في عملك
هل سبب اختيارك لهذا الشكل هو التصميم الداخلي للفيلا أم من خيالك

وإذا يوجد أتمنى إرفاقه وان يكون بجمال التصميم الخارجي المعروض
إجمالا عمل رائع وأفكار جميله تحياتي لك
وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## نغم ق (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل جداً... بالنظرة الاولى تعتقد انة مبنى عام .. بالتوفيق..


----------



## rana76 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

فيلا جميلة تواكب العصر شكرا


----------

